# Priority for vaccination



## lura345 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello friends,

Well we all now aware about the latest diseases in the world..Here I am little bit confuse that

"Who will be a priority for vaccination with the H1N1 swine flu vaccine?"

Please provide me the proper link or suggest any article for this..

Thank you in advance..."


----------



## Opivy (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a mantis forum...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 23, 2010)

Opivy said:


> This is a mantis forum...


Ha ha! Nymphs and fertile, egg laying females, I should think, but the answer is only a Google search away: http://freeinformationhealthdiet.wordpress...-flu-shot-hini/


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 23, 2010)

Posts, questions, or topics dealing with non-mantis related subjects are very much welcome in the "Other Discussions 

" section of the forum. If your topic does not deal with praying mantids and cannot be properly categorized under the various mantis related sections, then please post it in the "Other Discussions" section of the forum. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## massaman (Jan 23, 2010)

TO TROLL OR NOT TO TROLL IS SPAM THE QUESTION?

:huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 23, 2010)

lura345 said:


> Hello friends,Well we all now aware about the latest diseases in the world..Here I am little bit confuse that
> 
> "Who will be a priority for vaccination with the H1N1 swine flu vaccine?"
> 
> ...


No one should.

*insert vaccination=venom theory here*


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 25, 2010)

First they vaccinate the ones that would survive the H1N1 anyway, then they MAYBE vaccinate the rest.

"Stanley, I have SARS... there's only a 98% chance that I'll live... You must seek out the wise man and find the cure, or soon there's only gonna be 98% of us left..."

(South Park reference...)


----------

